# Turbo codes popping up!



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sounds like a bad turbo


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

I thought that was probably the problem, I was hoping it was a boost sensor or something 😕


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

I would definitely try to test your boost sensor before throwing a new turbo at it. 30 bucks compared to 600 is a lot to waste for a boost sensor code.


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

I was wondering if those codes were related to the boost sensor.. I couldn’t find much on the internet about them.


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

I would definitely boost test first. Might just be a loose charge pipe that the sensor is plugged into also


----------

